# Scotland and St. Mary's Jan '08



## mr_bones (Jan 26, 2008)

Having been to Scotland twice before, Jaff Fox, Valan and I are trying to keep a tradition going. Originally this trip was planned for late last year and after postponing it several times we finally set off for Bonnie wee Scotland once more. 

We made good time and after a reasonably early start from Manchester and arrived at Hartwood Hospital (south Lanarkshire) at about 12:45pm. We had arranged to meet 'Lost' there but he was stuck in traffic and we detoured off to Law Hospital. Not knowing what to expect we cautiously headed in to the trashed depths of this post-war pre-fab building. 
Although this place was utterly wrecked, it would seem that some really complex medical practices went on here - passing a light-up sign for 'Blood Transfusion Service' and when we finally got inside a building where the interior wasn't completely stripped, we found out it had been used for animal testing.












We headed back to the car and made our way to Hartwood again. When we arrived, 'Lost' and local explorer 'Pincheck' were already roaming around inside. Last time we had been here, Hartwood was already in a state but since our last visit a massive fire had gutted the clocktower, sending the entirety of the insides down the stairs - huge cogs and gears from the clock mechanism sat strewn about the place. Also, the Kitchen and many of the other large rooms in the Hospital had been devastated by the blaze but thankfully the weather-vane tower (a twin of the clocktower) still remained fully accessible.













From Hartwood, we followed Pincheck to a rather unusual, chilling place to explore - nonetheless still very interesting. It was a mothballed Abbatoir. Being mothballed, and not properly abandoned, the feeling of death was still very fresh.












After a restful first night, we headed out towards Lennox Castle - perched in a quiet corner just a stonesthrow from the Celtic F.C. training ground. A complete run-down of the history of this site can be found here: http://strathkelvin.members.beeb.net/lennox_castle.htm
I was really gobsmacked by this place - how a building of such grandeur was ever used as part of a hospital i don't know! The closer we got to the building the more apparent it became that over 20 years worth of neglect and decay had really taken its toll, many of the huge arched windows and imposing sanstone walls were cracked and distorted - the true extent of the damage was realised upon getting inside, little more than staircases and pillars remained. Jaff and Lost made their way up the huge external fire escape and onto the crumbling roof.#
















Camera under door shot






Next was time for something a bit more industrial - and what better place than Inverkip power station. A mission and a half but totally worth it. We headed in just before dusk and spent a good few hours roaming its cavernous interiors. Eventually we ended up at the main control room and it was a really spectacular sight - not only was it in amazing condition but a real timewarp, dials, switches, gauges all from an era before computerised systems were introduced. We finished our trip to Inverkip with a...er..*cough* LEISURELY stroll to the roof where over half of the 650+ foot chimney still towered above us.






















We arrived back at the Hostel just before 11pm, big shout to Brodies for keeping the kitchen open 

Next morning, a little worse for wear we headed to Craigtoun hospital - right on the edge of a golf course and in the very early stages of conversion. The first thing we noticed was how warm it was inside, the central heating was still on as well as a series of electric heaters - it had done a grand job of stopping the place falling into decay, there was barely even any sign of paint flaking. This place was very lavishly fitted out, marble staircase, sandstone arches, carved wood, stained glass panes. We suspected it was being converted into a posh new establishment for the gold course.





















We then headed over to Baldovan asylum and instantly we could tell it was really run-down. After a while, Lost spotted a car discreetly parked up so we kept well clear (not knowing if it was a decoy or not). We went inside one building and decided that was enough!







As the light faded we made a detour on the way to our next location. Ecclesgreig house sits as a monument on the edge of civilisation and despite being a shell, the grounds are immaculately kept complete with statues and shaped hedges. It was very peaceful just taking photographs of the outside under a full moon.












After a while we proceeded to our next location, Blairs college where Jaffs monkey-like climbing came in handy!

Aerial photo 










Our final location (In Scotland) was Westhall Castle - which among many uses was finally closed down under the name 'Westhall Castle Hotel'.

















We didn't arrive until 11pm and spent around 3 hours roaming around. The building was in incredible condition considering it had been closed since the early 1990's. It was apparent that some rotten woodwork had been taken out at somepoint, probably for investiagtion / to stop it spreading. We said goodbye to 'Lost' and made our way back.

Arriving back for our final night in the hostel at around 5am and up again at 10am. Valan was a lifesaver putting breakfast on the table for that last boost of energy 

On our way back down the country we stopped off at St. Mary's asylum in Stannington. By time we got there it was thickly carpeted in snow. It looked very appealing but the cold and wet made things really difficult. Once again Jaff's monkey like skills came in handy and eventualy we were invited in!!!





















When we finally got back to the car it was definitely time to go home. 

It was an exhausting but thoroughly enjoyable trip and great to meet up with the gang again (and meet Pincheck). Thanks to Lost for his encyclopedic knowledge of Scotland, Jaff Fox for offering shelter for 2 nights, creating fuel and driving, Pincheck for showing us the Abbatoir and Valan for sorting the hostel and cooking some delectable breakfast items!


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nice photos and explores dude, cant wait to get you down here and have you do some of my local stuff.

S


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 26, 2008)

What an excellent tour. Some stunning locations there, Mr B. Love Westhall Castle...such a fairytale looking building.
Inverkip power station is amazing. The control room looks just as if everyone's nipped out to lunch! 
Enjoyed seeing that immensely.


----------



## prestwick pioneer (Jan 26, 2008)

Usurper!!!!!!!!! I tried to post my Lennox Castle shots the other day, but couldnt. did u see my scent mark from last year? Its one of my favourite places to be. Love Lennox


----------



## smileysal (Jan 26, 2008)

WoW, there's some beautiful buildings up in Scotland. Love them all, especially the marble staircase with the red carpet on, wood pannelling in most of the building, nearly all of them look castle like. Can't say which one i love the best, they're all brilliant.

CHeers Mr B,

 Sal


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like you've had a great time and You've seen loads of really nice looking places, St Marys looks very different in the snow!


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 27, 2008)

prestwick pioneer said:


> did u see my scent mark from last year? Its one of my favourite places to be. Love Lennox



I am not sure, i don't recall it. Lennox is a stunning building despite its dire state of repair.

Thankyou all for the positive comments, glad you enjoyed looking through the writeup.


----------

